# How did Newsweek get Sarah Palin to pose with a rifle?



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2008)

*How did Newsweek get Sarah Palin to pose with a rifle?*

Excerpt:
LATimes Blog The Dish Rag
Elizabeth Snead October  8, 2008

    How did Newsweek convince Gov. *Sarah Palin* to pose with a rifle for its cover?
  Simple. It didn't.
  Instead, it used an archive (fancy speak for old) stock photo of her taken back in June 2002 and used it for the cover without her knowledge.
End Excerpt
The comments are the best part


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 10, 2008)

morons...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> morons...


I must beg to differ.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 10, 2008)

i don't really see a problem with it, magazines use photos for covers without the subject's permission all the time.  

jf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you except from a media entirely in the tank for Obama?


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 10, 2008)

The initial comments did indeed make the points I would've made.  

I hope it isn't just me that is appalled at the ignorance of someone making supposedly intelligent remarks who can't tell the difference between a rifle and a shotgun (or indeed how said items should be handled).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2008)

You know guy's all of the politicians that I know pose with 
rifles in their hands every chance they get.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a non issue as far as the photograph is concerned.

Now the content in the magazine may be a different story!


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw a commercial on TV last night for Obama where there is a guy in camo hunting.  The commercial goes on to say that Obama supports 2nd amendment rights.  Ok fine.  Then they commercial switches and the same guy is talking about McCain being out of touch and it is a COMPLETELY different topic.  I wish I could remember offhand what it did say, but it took me by surprise that the setting and intro had NOTHING to do with what they were trying to say.


----------



## crushing (Oct 10, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> *I saw a commercial on TV last night for Obama where there is a guy in camo hunting. The commercial goes on to say that Obama supports 2nd amendment rights. *Ok fine. Then they commercial switches and the same guy is talking about McCain being out of touch and it is a COMPLETELY different topic. I wish I could remember offhand what it did say, but it took me by surprise that the setting and intro had NOTHING to do with what they were trying to say.


 
I'm afraid that too many people think that the 2nd Amendment is all about hunting and being a sportsman.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 10, 2008)

Just for you folks who didnt bother to check Dons link.

Palin is posing with an open over/under shotgun over her shoulder, not a rifle.

The writer is a typical "icky guns" moron who writes about things he/she doesnt know about.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 10, 2008)

*How did Newsweek get Sarah Palin to pose with a rifle?  <--  FAIL*


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 10, 2008)

How?  They could probably have gotten a new photo simply by asking.  She isn't one of the politicians who has to borrow a gun come election time.  She actually uses one.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 10, 2008)

The article has nothing to do with guns nor the "moran" who wrote it.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys remember Kerry saying he was a duck hunter and posed with a shotgun (and a simi-auto at that, like the one he would have banned.) And remember when Hillary said she used to hunt?

And here they are, trying to make Palin somehow look bad cause she knows guns. She knows 10x times more than Kerry and Hillary would ever know (and forget Obama, he knows zip.)

Deaf


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 10, 2008)

If you read the article ... jeez, I can't connect the article with the picture at all.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 11, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> If you read the article ... jeez, I can't connect the article with the picture at all.


Maybe that is because it isn't about the article AT ALL. It's about the idiotic blog post by a LA Times "journalist".
You totally missed the point, and the joke. Congrats.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 11, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Maybe that is because it isn't about the article AT ALL. It's about the idiotic blog post by a LA Times "journalist".
> You totally missed the point, and the joke. Congrats.



Maybe because the point of the blog post was pointless.  It's like saying a person's face is ugly.  It's a personal opinion and completely out of context with judging the person as a whole.  

But again ... it's no reason for you to attempt another insult at me.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 11, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> I saw a commercial on TV last night for Obama where there is a guy in camo hunting.  The commercial goes on to say that Obama supports 2nd amendment rights.  Ok fine.  Then they commercial switches and the same guy is talking about McCain being out of touch and it is a COMPLETELY different topic.  I wish I could remember offhand what it did say, but it took me by surprise that the setting and intro had NOTHING to do with what they were trying to say.


 There are a lot of arguable 'intelligent' positions to believe that Obama holds......but believing he SUPPORTS 2nd Amendment rights is a flat out LIE!

You'd have to have a pretty darned bizarre version of 'support' and a warped view of the 2nd Amendment to believe that Obama supports anything of the sort.......but those kind of ads are designed to appeal to moron vote.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 11, 2008)

crushing said:


> I'm afraid that too many people think that the 2nd Amendment is all about hunting and being a sportsman.


 That's what Obama's folks are counting on.......he says he 'Supports' 2nd Amendment rights.......meaning he won't take your old double-barrel bird gun and your Winchester model 1897 lever action 30-30 (Yet!) but you will, of course, have to register them.....and your M1 carbine 'assault rifle' has GOT TO GO!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 11, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> There are a lot of arguable 'intelligent' positions to believe that Obama holds......but believing he SUPPORTS 2nd Amendment rights is a flat out LIE!
> 
> You'd have to have a pretty darned bizarre version of 'support' and a warped view of the 2nd Amendment to believe that Obama supports anything of the sort.......but those kind of ads are designed to appeal to moron vote.



See ... you had me up until you had to insult everyone. Why do you need to do that?

It's the uninformed voters they hope to reach.  There is no question Obama supports gun restrictions and it's one reason I won't vote for him.



> Ok for states & cities to determine local gun laws. (Apr 2008)
> FactCheck: Yes, Obama endorsed Illinois handgun ban. (Apr 2008)
> Respect 2nd Amendment, but local gun bans ok. (Feb 2008)
> Provide some common-sense enforcement on gun licensing. (Jan 2008)
> ...



Source. Go there, scroll down to * Barack Obama on Gun Control * and click on the link "11 full quotes on Gun Control."  There you will find a belief system that erodes at constitutional rights.

You can compare that to this - his voting record.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 11, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## MJS (Oct 11, 2008)

For all the long time members, who're probably more than aware of the posting rules here, but find it necessary to disregard them every chance they get, here they are again.

That being said, lets stop the personal shots and insults at one another, and try to act like mature adults.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 11, 2008)

The point of the tread as I read it is that the media is where many Amaricans go to get "facts". The fact is most of the "media" knows zippo about firearms. And quite a few media outlets are of the political opinion that guns should be outlawed.

So do the math.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 12, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> The point of the tread as I read it is that the media is where many Amaricans go to get "facts". The fact is most of the "media" knows zippo about firearms. And quite a few media outlets are of the political opinion that guns should be outlawed.
> 
> So do the math.


Actually, the point of the thread was to make fun of those in the self-appointed intelligentsia that are so woefully ignorant they cannot tell a shotgun from a rifle,  and the idiocy that leads to lines like this:


> Hey, is that even the right way to hold a rifle? Can't you shoot your foot off like that?


For the record, the point of this thread had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with the article IN Newsweek, only with the "Highly trained Journalist's" blog post about the cover picture. I have no idea what the Newsweek article says, it isn't germane to this thread in the least, and I did not post a link to it. What is germane, and what I did post a link to is Elizabeth Snead's blog post wherein she identifies a shotgun as a rifle and then asks if you could shoot your foot off like that.

 Anyone who wants to read the Newsweek article is free to do so, however, that is NOT what we are talking about here. If someone would like to post a thread about the Newsweek article and begin a discussion of it, they are, of course, free to do so. 

To discuss the Newsweek article in this thread ABOUT THE BLOG POST, is, at best, off topic.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> See ... you had me up until you had to insult everyone. Why do you need to do that?
> 
> It's the uninformed voters they hope to reach.  There is no question Obama supports gun restrictions and it's one reason I won't vote for him.
> 
> ...



'Moron'....'Uninformed'......whichever you prefer......


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 13, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> It's the uninformed voters they hope to reach.  There is no question Obama supports gun restrictions and it's one reason I won't vote for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know... I just need to comment on that Bolded point.  I would love to have the chance to ASK all of the supporters of the Ban on Semi Automatic firearms if they can define what "Semi Automatic" means.

Because I'm willing to bet a Hundred of Dollar that most of them will use the definition for Full auto or Select fire weapon because they have no clue and just play off the word "Automatic"


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 13, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> You know... I just need to comment on that Bolded point.  I would love to have the chance to ASK all of the supporters of the Ban on Semi Automatic firearms if they can define what "Semi Automatic" means.
> 
> Because I'm willing to bet a Hundred of Dollar that most of them will use the definition for Full auto or Select fire weapon because they have no clue and just play off the word "Automatic"



I'll bet you're right.


----------

